# The Flap Text



## granfire (Mar 11, 2011)

ever read the summary of a book on the back cover or the flap of the dust jacket and  - after reading the book - wondered what book the text actually referred to?

I read a mystery once, the flap text planted one character firmly in the grave when in fact he was not only still very much alive, but elemental in unraveling the plot....


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Mar 11, 2011)

At least it beats when there's a frikkin' SPOILER on the flap material.


----------



## granfire (Mar 11, 2011)

LOL, at least then you know they read the book!


----------



## Big Don (Mar 11, 2011)

No, I've never been mislead by the flap text, (Love that term, btw) or the blurb on the back. I'm rude enough to stand there and read a couple of pages, if it doesn't grab me, I put it back.
One time, I saw a book with a fantastic picture on the cover at the library, so, without even opening it, I grabbed it and checked it out.





As entertaining as I suspected.


----------

